# Forum Home Renovation Decking  Cypress 'Gold' posts (plastic wrapped)

## GiveItAGo

Hello, 
I'm planning on using cypress posts 'in ground' (concreted in), just wondered if I should leave the plastic on?  Does it matter?  During construction should I leave the plastic on for as long as possible to prevent drying out/splitting? 
Thanks in advance, 
DaveH

----------


## dukekamaya

The posts will last longer on a stirrup. The timber will sweat inside the plastic, with cypress there is lettle you can do to avoid splitting
Organoil make a good product for unseasoned timber called 'Woodguard'

----------


## billyj_86

plastic off as it will trap moisture in the timber leading to rot. ideally they would be on a stirrup but can go in ground if need be. 
as for splitting theres not much you can do, just oil/paint them asap after removing the plastic, and another vote for woodguard

----------


## GiveItAGo

Thanks for the replies Duke & Billy - advice taken on board! 
Cheers, 
DaveH.

----------


## president_ltd

> Hello, 
> I'm planning on using cypress posts 'in ground' (concreted in), just wondered if I should leave the plastic on?  Does it matter?  During construction should I leave the plastic on for as long as possible to prevent drying out/splitting?

  do NOT put Cypress posts "in ground" or "in concrete".  they are not suitable for that.   they will rot.
use stirrups. 
even then, you still want to be sure that they are mostly out of the weather and should have a protecting oil coating on them. 
only thing suitable for in-ground / in-concrete is H3 treated pine posts. 
if you are painting the posts, just use H3 treated pine to start with.

----------


## dukekamaya

H3 is for above ground use, you need H4 for ground contact

----------


## mick 123

Sorry A bit late on this thread.Just wondering what sought of price for cypress gold posts and what size?I am building a pergola using TP and want a thicker posts than the 90x90 which seems to be the biggest I can get down here.Does any one have any idea how these to timbers look together after stained.(I am using TP to keep the weight down as this is attatched to th facia board.)The other option is hardwood posts which are quite exy.

----------


## ausdesign

> do NOT put Cypress posts "in ground" or "in concrete". they are not suitable for that. they will rot.
> use stirrups. 
> even then, you still want to be sure that they are mostly out of the weather and should have a protecting oil coating on them. 
> only thing suitable for in-ground / in-concrete is H3 treated pine posts. 
> if you are painting the posts, just use H3 treated pine to start with.

  This is an old post but I couldn't resist - Cypress posts are ideal for this situation (on a concrete sole plate - not encased).
Most H4 (not H3) treated pine products readily available are 'wet' & not suitable for a good paint finish. Cypress 'Gold" although expensive, is a good product for this type of application (in ground)

----------

